# UD Char..



## JB93 (Jun 1, 2016)

I am from a bogus lodge in the process of being healed which is great! Once everything is finalize, I will let you guys know and thanks for all the information I needed! Quick question: I am ok with being apart of a old lodge, I think old lodges can teach you a lot, anyway, I am 23 years old and I have volunteered with pha lodges and some seem stubborn, some seem judgemental and the other ones have some personal things going on with each other which I wont be addressing on here. I haven't volunteered with every lodged, that just a few lodges. I know for a fact I am the future of masonry because I started young and I dont think they will compromise with my ideas for community service and may not have the mindset to change things for the best. By the way not change for some outrageous, but I really care for helping people, things like the ronald mc donald house is ok but its a new era and plenty areas I know we can help without even being financially stable, so it wont require a lot of money. I have 8 men who is going through the healing process with me from my bogus lodge and I read on phoenix masonry or something like that, they said james was given a UD because it was so many of them coming from another lodge. That was a bunch of years ago but I was wondering could GA grandmaster atleast consider giving us a UD and a chance and if we screw up he can terminate it. Every one who is getting healed with me is 21-32, and I dont think yall understand the tension we get because of our age. We are well educated on masonry even though we wasnt properly educated due to clandestine circumstances, but we just want a chance to show our generation can do some bright things and feel comfortable doing so.. We dont mind joining a established lodge already we just feel like our age and appearance may cause issues in a lodge. When I say appearance, I mean like some of us have tattos (not nothing crazy),  a few do wear skinny jeans (not too skinny/and they never sag their pants), but we all know how to handle business and be professional. Like I said its a new generation and I feel as long as we we're up right men we shouldn't have to feel uncomfortable. Our bogus never judged any of us from what Ive seen but bogus is bogus, and I dont pay fees and commit to something thats fake!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 1, 2016)

JB93 said:


> I am from a bogus lodge in the process of being healed which is great! Once everything is finalize, I will let you guys know and thanks for all the information I needed! Quick question: I am ok with being apart of a old lodge, I think old lodges can teach you a lot, anyway, I am 23 years old and I have volunteered with pha lodges and some seem stubborn, some seem judgemental and the other ones have some personal things going on with each other which I wont be addressing on here. I haven't volunteered with every lodged, that just a few lodges. I know for a fact I am the future of masonry because I started young and I dont think they will compromise with my ideas for community service and may not have the mindset to change things for the best. By the way not change for some outrageous, but I really care for helping people, things like the ronald mc donald house is ok but its a new era and plenty areas I know we can help without even being financially stable, so it wont require a lot of money. I have 8 men who is going through the healing process with me from my bogus lodge and I read on phoenix masonry or something like that, they said james was given a UD because it was so many of them coming from another lodge. That was a bunch of years ago but I was wondering could GA grandmaster atleast consider giving us a UD and a chance and if we screw up he can terminate it. Every one who is getting healed with me is 21-32, and I dont think yall understand the tension we get because of our age. We are well educated on masonry even though we wasnt properly educated due to clandestine circumstances, but we just want a chance to show our generation can do some bright things and feel comfortable doing so.. We dont mind joining a established lodge already we just feel like our age and appearance may cause issues in a lodge. When I say appearance, I mean like some of us have tattos (not nothing crazy),  a few do wear skinny jeans (not too skinny/and they never sag their pants), but we all know how to handle business and be professional. Like I said its a new generation and I feel as long as we we're up right men we shouldn't have to feel uncomfortable. Our bogus never judged any of us from what Ive seen but bogus is bogus, and I dont pay fees and commit to something thats fake!



Hey, what's a UD ?

A couple of weeks ago, we initiated a guy with a mohawk. Our SD has some cool (masonic) ink and our almoner has ones which look a bit like jail tattoos (but they are obviously not), he also has a pony tail and has interesting tastes in fashion. Here, we have a dress code for meetings, just ask what it is...

If GL are running your healing process, then they will break the ice for our at your new lodge -but ask them, standards vary, here we wears dinner suits and bow ties, but they can have some crazy hair and beards and ink poking out from the gaps. It is your character which counts, not your sense of style fashion or identity - that said, do comply with the expectations of the lodge, but if they ask you to get your tats removed, find a new (REGULAR LOL) lodge..


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 1, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Hey, what's a UD ?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, we initiated a guy with a mohawk. Our SD has some cool (masonic) ink and our almoner has ones which look a bit like jail tattoos (but they are obviously not), he also has a pony tail and has interesting tastes in fashion. Here, we have a dress code for meetings, just ask what it is...
> 
> If GL are running your healing process, then they will break the ice for our at your new lodge -but ask them, standards vary, here we wears dinner suits and bow ties, but they can have some crazy hair and beards and ink poking out from the gaps. It is your character which counts, not your sense of style fashion or identity - that said, do comply with the expectations of the lodge, but if they ask you to get your tats removed, find a new (REGULAR LOL) lodge..


UD usually means under dispensation, the beginning step for a lodge to receive a charter/warrant, as you discussed in another thread.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 1, 2016)

JB93 said:


> I am from a bogus lodge in the process of being healed which is great! Once everything is finalize, I will let you guys know and thanks for all the information I needed! Quick question: I am ok with being apart of a old lodge, I think old lodges can teach you a lot, anyway, I am 23 years old and I have volunteered with pha lodges and some seem stubborn, some seem judgemental and the other ones have some personal things going on with each other which I wont be addressing on here. I haven't volunteered with every lodged, that just a few lodges. I know for a fact I am the future of masonry because I started young and I dont think they will compromise with my ideas for community service and may not have the mindset to change things for the best. By the way not change for some outrageous, but I really care for helping people, things like the ronald mc donald house is ok but its a new era and plenty areas I know we can help without even being financially stable, so it wont require a lot of money. I have 8 men who is going through the healing process with me from my bogus lodge and I read on phoenix masonry or something like that, they said james was given a UD because it was so many of them coming from another lodge. That was a bunch of years ago but I was wondering could GA grandmaster atleast consider giving us a UD and a chance and if we screw up he can terminate it. Every one who is getting healed with me is 21-32, and I dont think yall understand the tension we get because of our age. We are well educated on masonry even though we wasnt properly educated due to clandestine circumstances, but we just want a chance to show our generation can do some bright things and feel comfortable doing so.. We dont mind joining a established lodge already we just feel like our age and appearance may cause issues in a lodge. When I say appearance, I mean like some of us have tattos (not nothing crazy),  a few do wear skinny jeans (not too skinny/and they never sag their pants), but we all know how to handle business and be professional. Like I said its a new generation and I feel as long as we we're up right men we shouldn't have to feel uncomfortable. Our bogus never judged any of us from what Ive seen but bogus is bogus, and I dont pay fees and commit to something thats fake!


Really, this isn't the better place to ask the question. 

I'm impressed with those who have the courage to leave clandestine groups. Good on ya


----------



## JB93 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Hey, what's a UD ?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, we initiated a guy with a mohawk. Our SD has some cool (masonic) ink and our almoner has ones which look a bit like jail tattoos (but they are obviously not), he also has a pony tail and has interesting tastes in fashion. Here, we have a dress code for meetings, just ask what it is...
> 
> If GL are running your healing process, then they will break the ice for our at your new lodge -but ask them, standards vary, here we wears dinner suits and bow ties, but they can have some crazy hair and beards and ink poking out from the gaps. It is your character which counts, not your sense of style fashion or identity - that said, do comply with the expectations of the lodge, but if they ask you to get your tats removed, find a new (REGULAR LOL) lodge..


Lmao yea I will most definitely do so! It was my first time doing voluntary work with them, maybe everything would eventually fall in place! Im just happy joining a regular lodge lol


----------



## JB93 (Jun 2, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Really, this isn't the better place to ask the question.
> 
> I'm impressed with those who have the courage to leave clandestine groups. Good on ya


Yea you right, I just didn't know who else to ask at the moment, you guys seem very experienced so I asked you guys before I asked the GM and he look at me crazy lol, but yep we all leaving in a flock lol I considered joining mainstream aswell but I think pha is closer to me in distance and I know a few people there already so hey, might as well join them


----------



## Bloke (Jun 2, 2016)

JB93 said:


> Yea you right, I just didn't know who else to ask at the moment, you guys seem very experienced so I asked you guys before I asked the GM and he look at me crazy lol, but yep we all leaving in a flock lol I considered joining mainstream aswell but I think pha is closer to me in distance and I know a few people there already so hey, might as well join them



You know, as an Australian, I see nothing which is not "main stream" about Regular Prince Hall Freemasonry, but i am sure distance gives me a different perspective...


----------



## Bloke (Jun 2, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> UD usually means under dispensation, the beginning step for a lodge to receive a charter/warrant, as you discussed in another thread.



Thanks Glen


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 2, 2016)

Bloke said:


> You know, as an Australian, I see nothing which is not "main stream" about Regular Prince Hall Freemasonry, but i am sure distance gives me a different perspective...


It's an historical term, from the time the SGLs weren't in amity with them.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 2, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> It's an historical term, from the time the SGLs weren't in amity with them.



Understood. Thanks... but we should probably find a new term..  do you use one  I can adopt ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 2, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Understood. Thanks... but we should probably find a new term..  do you use one  I can adopt ?


State Grand Lodge (SGL); CGMNA GL. "Mainstream" is still useful if differentiating  from feminine obediences and liberal obediences.  In that use, it would include PHA as mainstream.


----------



## Jason A. Mitchell (Jun 2, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> State Grand Lodge (SGL); CGMNA GL. "Mainstream" is still useful if differentiating from feminine obediences and liberal obediences. *In that use, it would include PHA as mainstream.*



+1


----------



## Bloke (Jun 3, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> State Grand Lodge (SGL); CGMNA GL. "Mainstream" is still useful if differentiating  from feminine obediences and liberal obediences.  In that use, it would include PHA as mainstream.



Thanks.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 4, 2016)

He want the real word../G\


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 6, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> In that use, it would include PHA as mainstream.



This is why many years ago I took up saying "George Washington affiliation".  Every American understands what it means on the spot.

Do we really need terms to distinguish the two regular and recognized branches of our family in America?  The longer I ponder the issue the less I think we actually need a term.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 6, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> This is why many years ago I took up saying "George Washington affiliation".  Every American understands what it means on the spot.
> 
> Do we really need terms to distinguish the two regular and recognized branches of our family in America?  The longer I ponder the issue the less I think we actually need a term.


Yes, that is a term historically used by PHA Masons. I have avoided it, as it does not comprehend all members of CGMNA, and didn't really have an historic derivation.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 6, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> This is why many years ago I took up saying "George Washington affiliation".  Every American understands what it means on the spot.
> 
> Do we really need terms to distinguish the two regular and recognized branches of our family in America?  The longer I ponder the issue the less I think we actually need a term.



That doesnt work for me, he was a modern (or was it ancient) and ancient vrs modern is that what generally comes to my mind when talking about any 1700's and 1800's 'division' in freemasonry.

Bit it's easy to see how "mainstream" and "Prince Hall" came into such widespread use.


----------

